# 03-04-2008 Flood



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ok back on tuesday we had that toad strangler of a rain storm. well heres a few photo from our job site


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

I have a canoe if you ever need to borrow it.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

heres 3 more alittle bigger i hope


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

greensburgh is north up by blairsville/indiana right? if so when i was out there in 05 that it was pretty soggy for the entire winter and part of the spring too, you southerners can keep all that mud all winter long lol


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's pretty bad.

We usually get some flooding when all the snow melts, but it's hardly ever that bad.


----------

